# AKC vs WWKC



## AquaClaraCanines

I am not familiar with WWKC? Any info?


----------



## Swampcollie

I wouldn't touch a pup from such a pairinf with a ten foot pole. The WWKC leaves a bit to be desired in the documentation department.


----------



## Ardeagold

I don't even know what the WWKC is. But, no, I'd only breed AKC dogs that I can check their ancestry for genetic issues, conformation, hunting ability, etc.


----------



## Pointgold

I believe this is the "World Wide Kennel Club". 

Run, don't walk. Not worth the price of the cheap paper it's printed on.

I can open up a registry tonight, if I want to, because I have a computer and internet access. I also have a certificate software program and can print out pretty registration certificates if I want. Oh, and let's make it so that all you have to do to "register" your dog in my new, improved kennel club is send me a picture of it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Pointgold said:


> I believe this is the "World Wide Kennel Club".
> 
> Run, don't walk. Not worth the price of the cheap paper it's printed on.
> 
> I can open up a registry tonight, if I want to, because I have a computer and internet access. I also have a certificate software program and can print out pretty registration certificates if I want. Oh, and let's make it so that all you have to do to "register" your dog in my new, improved kennel club is send me a picture of it.


And what shall we call this registry?


----------



## katieanddusty

Can your new registry just give poor old Dusty a MACH already? :


----------



## Swampcollie

katieanddusty said:


> Can your new registry just give poor old Dusty a MACH already? :


Sure! It's only five dollars more for each additional Title.


----------



## Pointgold

katieanddusty said:


> Can your new registry just give poor old Dusty a MACH already? :


Make me an offer...

I also will have a package deal for those who would like dual championships, as well... :bowl:


----------



## Pointgold

AquaClaraCanines said:


> And what shall we call this registry?


 
I'm thinking GRRR will do it.

(Golden Retriever Ripoff Registry)


----------



## Nicole&Zack

GRRR...love it. How do you come up with this stuff. 

I have never heard of WWKC....


----------



## Pointgold

Nicole&Zack said:


> GRRR...love it. How do you come up with this stuff.
> 
> I have never heard of WWKC....


I'm warped. Can't help it. Stuff just spews outta me. :doh:


----------



## katieanddusty

Ok ... so I'll put $5 in the mail for Dusty's GRRRACH :


----------



## Pointgold

katieanddusty said:


> Ok ... so I'll put $5 in the mail for Dusty's GRRRACH :


OR, twenty five bucks'll get ya the dual and I'll throw in the MACH as a bonus.


----------



## katieanddusty

Hmm ... I'll have to think about that ... and ask the lady down the street with a Poodle whether she'd pay more to have her puppies sired by a GRRR dual champion :

(in case someone missed that the entire post was a joke, Dusty is neutered


----------



## Pointgold

katieanddusty said:


> Hmm ... I'll have to think about that ... and ask the lady down the street with a Poodle whether she'd pay more to have her puppies sired by a GRRR dual champion :
> 
> (in case someone missed that the entire post was a joke, Dusty is neutered


 
Tell her about PURR (Poodles Usetabe Retrievers Registry) and then, the Doodles that she produces sired by a GRRR dual champion will be double registered GRRR/PURR (bi-polar - can't decide to be angry or happy) and she can sell 'em for a boatload of dough.
(Yes, I will be the owner of PURR, too, and the certificates are pink)


----------



## katieanddusty

Perfect! Now I know how I'm paying for college : How about Boo the Lab, can I make any money off of him?


----------



## Solas Goldens

*AKC vs. WWKC*

 OK .... SO, I get the message! I;m ready to run out and neuter my boy ASAP after reading the comments to my post!
I had a feeling this was going to be the response, and my feeling after doing my homework, is the same as everyone that posted. However my boy is beautiful, even though a commoner, and healthy to boot! 
Thanks to all that responded! I think?


----------



## Pointgold

Scion said:


> OK .... SO, I get the message! I;m ready to run out and neuter my boy ASAP after reading the comments to my post!
> I had a feeling this was going to be the response, and my feeling after doing my homework, is the same as everyone that posted. However my boy is beautiful, even though a commoner, and healthy to boot!
> Thanks to all that responded! I think?


 
It's easy to get off on a tangent when it comes to these "registries". Please know that my sick sense of humor was not intended as a personal affront to you or your boy. I am glad he's beautiful, healthy, and so well loved, and that you are a responsible, caring pet owner.


Now, can I interest YOU in a five dollar championship ? (just kidding... ;-) )


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I am sure he is a beauty! No one intended to suggest otherwise  BTW we love pics here.


----------



## vrocco1

Scion said:


> OK .... SO, I get the message! I;m ready to run out and neuter my boy ASAP after reading the comments to my post!
> I had a feeling this was going to be the response, and my feeling after doing my homework, is the same as everyone that posted. However my boy is beautiful, even though a commoner, and healthy to boot!
> Thanks to all that responded! I think?


Can he be registered with the AKC?


----------



## Solas Goldens

*Hi.... I don't believe my boy can be AKC registered. Although healthy and well checked by our vet, most people are looking for pups with an AKC registration. My girl won't be ready to breed for quite awhile, so I have time to continue researching. At this point though, I think I will be neutering Jake, and look for a stud or to purchase another male that is AKC.*


----------



## katieanddusty

That was just some dog person humor, sorry : Dusty's sire was bred/owned by someone who was reportedly convicted of animal abuse for running a puppy mill in this county and so she just moved to an adjacent county. But I still love that old buddy more than anything and don't regret getting him at all. Live and learn ...


----------

